# Tesco €11.50 meal for 2



## Graham_07 (8 Sep 2009)

I a recent thread I was along with others extolling the many virtues of the home cooked fresh dinner. However as an experiment (mostly 'cause of the cheap vino included ) , tried one of the Tesco meals for 2 last Friday. Was a bit apprehensive, I mean what do you get for €11.50 ? Must say was pleasantly surprised.

- Choice of mains for two which included choices of meat, fish or fowl. ( went for the salmon cakes & lemon butter ) 
- Side order, which included choices of chips, veg or salad (went for pasta & spinach)
- Desserts, choices, Bread & butter pud, or belgian mousse etc.
- Bottle Sicilian plonk at 13.5% which wasn't half bad at all. 

To bulk it out I added  some more salad veg to go with the mains, a melon to go with some parma ham already at home for a starter & some strawberries/raspberries & blueberries to go with the dessert. 
All in all spent €11.50 on the deal meal & another fiver on the extra bits.

Prep & cook 25 mins from bag to table. ( the wine lasted a bit longer ) All in all, went down very well.


----------



## Chocks away (4 Oct 2009)

Sorry if a little late. Had Chicken Kiev, Home Fries, Strawberry Sponge Pudding and a decent bottle of vino at Clare Hall this afternoon, all for €11.50


----------



## allthedoyles (4 Oct 2009)

If anyone are ever in the Wexford Town area , the Stanville Lodge Hotel  is serving all-day lunches for €5. -... yes , all main courses are €5 

If you wish to have soup for starters (€3.50) you can have tea or coffee for free.

The main course is surprisingly generous too.


----------



## chrisboy (4 Oct 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> If anyone are ever in the Wexford Town area , the Stanville Lodge Hotel is serving all-day lunches for €5. -... yes , all main courses are €5
> 
> If you wish to have soup for starters (€3.50) you can have tea or coffee for free.
> 
> The main course is surprisingly generous too.


 
Nothing wrong with that at all!


----------



## monascribe18 (4 Oct 2009)

unbelievable for the south of ireland,ususlly 3 times that p/p


----------

